# The "Congratulations to Tyson on his Wedding" Thread



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

well, gosh, call me girly, but i thought it might be nice to have a thread wishing tyson and his bride kimberly all the best.

wonder what bulls players will be in attendance? we already know pax sent a nice gift.

*sniff* miz always gets a little misty at weddings. :wink:



*Wedded bliss . . .*

_Here comes the bride: Sneed hears Chicago Bulls big man Tyson Chandler, 22, will marry fiancee Kimberly Brown, 21, Saturday at a ranch in Malibu ... before 560 guests._



http://www.suntimes.com/output/sneed/cst-nws-sneed20.html


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I don't understand why someone in Tysons position would GET married. But congratulations nonetheless lol!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> well, gosh, call me girly, but i thought it might be nice to have a thread wishing tyson and his bride kimberly all the best.
> 
> wonder what bulls players will be in attendance? we already know pax sent a nice gift.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean, girly -- some of the details of my own wedding remain a little misty to this day. 

:buddies:

Congrats to Tyson and Kimberly. 560 guests? Apparently the bbb.net administrators' invites got lost in the mail.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> *Wedded bliss . . .*
> 
> _Here comes the bride: Sneed hears Chicago Bulls big man Tyson Chandler, 22, will marry fiancee Kimberly Brown, 21, Saturday at a ranch in Malibu ... before 560 guests._
> 
> ...


Everyone makes mistakes.


----------



## ogbullzfan (Mar 9, 2004)

Does anyone have a picture of his bride?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I know what you mean, girly -- some of the details of my own wedding remain a little misty to this day.
> 
> :buddies:
> 
> Congrats to Tyson and Kimberly. 560 guests? Apparently the bbb.net administrators' invites got lost in the mail.


Sloth got his, Tyson didn't send them in the mail. Tyson had Eddy walk around the area to hand out invitations so it helps both, Eddy gets in better shape, Tyson gets his invitations out.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

ogbullzfan said:


> Does anyone have a picture of his bride?


I looked and couldn't find one. I did find his engagement announcement from last May...


http://www.suntimes.com/output/foster/cst-nws-stella06x.html



> THE SCOOP: THE BULLS' Tyson Chandler just got engaged to his longtime sweetie, Kimberly Brown. They dined at Phil and Lou's and showed off the stunning rock to owner Nick Andrews. They plan to wed in July of next year.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

sloth said:


> Sloth got his, Tyson didn't send them in the mail. Tyson had Eddy walk around the area to hand out invitations so it helps both, Eddy gets in better shape, Tyson gets his invitations out.


Is your mom going to wait for you in the car, or are you bringing her in as your date?  :clown:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Is your mom going to wait for you in the car, or are you bringing her in as your date?  :clown:


 :laugh: 

"Nice car, Mrs. Larusso!"


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> :laugh:
> 
> "Nice car, Mrs. Larusso!"


Just gotta get out and push that car to the family fun center for a magical night of love.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Is your mom going to wait for you in the car, or are you bringing her in as your date?  :clown:


Eddy's going to pick me up in his new ride, and he's going to be my date.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

sloth said:


> Eddy's going to pick me up in his new ride, and he's going to be my date.


ewww...I didn't know Eddy was...like that...NOT that there is anything wrong with that (best Seinfeld voice)


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Hope he signed a prenup.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

sloth said:


> Eddy's going to pick me up in his new ride, and he's going to be my date.


You mean that scooter he's been rumored to be riding around town on?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> You mean that scooter he's been rumored to be riding around town on?


Exactly. BTW, as you apparently are aware -- "Scooter" happens to be Sloth's _other_ nickname...

Again...not that there's anything _wrong_ with that...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Ron Cey said:


> You mean that scooter he's been rumored to be riding around town on?



:laugh:

scooting to malibu ...... *road trip!*


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

There's not anything wrong with _that_, but with sloth only being 15 that makes it pretty illegal.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bullsville said:


> There's not anything wrong with _that_, but with sloth only being 15 that makes it pretty illegal.


Naw man, you don't get it, not a date, but a date, you know, like those prune things, he's going to dress up in one of those costumes. He slept with the groom....not that there's anything wrong with it.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

bullsville said:


> There's not anything wrong with _that_, but with sloth only being 15 that makes it pretty illegal.












"Here's my number. Remember, don't tell your mom about what we talked about. Its all perfectly natural."


----------

